# I think my dog is depressed/our other dog died



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh I am sorry to hear that. And even more sorry for not having any advice fore you. 

I was just thinking that it must be very hard for Maizee because eventhough Winston is no longer with us HIS smell is still probably everywhere around the house and the garden.

I hope all goes well and that she gets better soon.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Extra TLC........ she needs to go thru the grieving process just like you. Try to spend some extra time together doing things he enjoys. Hopefully he'll bounce back soon.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Doggie Day Care? I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Winston. I've followed your story and although it has it's sweet moments, it is heartbreaking.
Maizee is grieving just as you are. She will need extra attention and affection for a while. She's not used to being alone and has lost her companion too. She might also be mirroring your grief and turmoil right now. The whining, moping, possibly less interest in food should get better with time. It takes us all time to adjust and there is always a little hole in my heart, but it gets easier.
Try taking a few more walks with her and see if the exercise helps you both. If the exercies doesn't the time together should.
When my big golden died 4+ years ago Copper seemed thrilled to have me all to himself, but they just tolerated each other. I think Copper pouted when I found my BassettX puppy a few months later!
Hugs and prayers for all of you during this difficult time.


----------



## GolddogGus (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We just lost our beloved Gus and my other golden Sam is very lost without her buddy too. She is behaving in a very similar way to your description of Maizee. We are just trying to spend more time with her. Go on a few more walks and extra snuggles. She seems to be coming around. At least it's getting better. Just like we are grieving, so are the dogs. Extra hugs to your girl. I hope things get better for you and Maizee!


----------



## Rose Clager (Apr 23, 2007)

I know EXACTLY, what you and your left behind pup is going thru. My Gwen, went to the bridge on 4-6-09, my rescue Big Bear only 3 and a couple of months older than Gwen is very depressed and grieving the loss of his well balanced and gentle leader. He is doing things he has never done, not eating as he usually does and looks out all windows, for his Gwen. He has always been insecure and my husband and I have made a point to stay with him, take him on car rides, and play (since I know he misses his"ruckus time" with Gwen. I know that I as the Mom and "pack leader" is also projecting my grief, since I miss my girl beyond words, I cry every day and Bear just looks at me like I am nuts, but I know he knows. I think that time will heal all of our sorrows, but when a dog loses a companion they take their own time in healing. I believe that Love does conquer all.
Hope I helped, probably not, but I do feel for you.
Rose


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. That picture of Winston and the both of you is so sad and sweet. Dont have any advice as it has been so long since I have gone thru the same thing and dont remember how Beau was when Katie died.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

When I lost my Tucker in Jan. of this year his brother Tanner was beside himself. They have never been separated. Have been together their whole lives , since Tanner was 7weeks. Honestly, we just gave hime extra TLC. We took him everywhere with us, even if it was just running to put gas in the car. It took Tanner a couple of months to perk up again. They grieve just like we do, she needs time. Sending thoughts and prayers your way, having been where you are it is difficult. Althought it never really will go away, time eases the pain a little. We are all here for you , even if you just want to talk and remember your furbaby.


----------



## rockchick65 (May 2, 2009)

*Going through the same exact situation*

You have my deepest sympathy. I had my goldens for more than 12 years, a brother and sister. They were inseparable, to put it mildly. Last year our female Blondie passed away from brain cancer. Her brother Bear adjusted largely in part because we have a black lab also and they bonded closer at that point, and I became his surrogate. He clung to me and was my constant sidekick after Blondie passed. He was always such a great big lovable boy, and for the past several months we spent more time together than the past 12 years of his life. 

Bear suddenly became ill a couple of weeks ago unexpectedly and passed away. I have been devastated, as has the rest of the family. Our lab is now very depressed without either of them here with her anymore. She is listless, laying in all the spots that only Bear used to lay in, and won't even pick up his favorite toy. She just lies next to it looking incredibly depressed.

I know it is so hard for you right now, and I can't give any great advice on how to make it better at all. I have been crying for days on end. I made a decision that even though in my heart I am not nearly adjusted to losing my Bear, I will bring another golden back into our home sooner than I normally would. I think it will be good for our lab, and our kids to help them get through a very difficult time.

Good luck, and god bless you and your family.

Christina


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

When I lost my dog Raleigh, his lifelong companion Acadia padded from room to room looking for him, and it brought me to tears several times watching her search. After several days of this, she gave up and became incredibly lethargic. It took about five weeks for her to work through the loss of her friend enough to want to eat, wag her tail, and interact normally. I do think mini-adventures and a little spoiing helps everyone. Like a trip in the car for a small children's-sized vanilla ice cream cone . . .


----------



## winstonandmaizeesmommy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you everyone. It's just so hard. I have never had to put a dog down before. 

Winston was a special dog - and had problems from the time I had him neutered till now.. He was diagnosed with Hip Dysplasia at 5 months - then was in pain for the next 5 (the 5 vets I took him to said he had the HD and put him down).. The last vet was so caring, and told me he had Pano, and that if I gave him Ascription aspirin every day, he would get better - and he did.

Then he ate a rock (2006) and had to have surgery.. He had problems off and on with his stomach, but nothing they could diagnose. Last month he was in pain, throwing up and the vet said that he ate something, but she didn't know what. He was fine after a day, and went back to his normal, happy self.. Then Monday, it started all over again and the vet said he probably had perotinitis. We decided to put him down and found out after the autopsy that he had major infections inside and that he would have been a medical case for a while (per the vet).

I had him cremated so I will get his remains back, and I got some of his fur. I just see his toys that Maizee won't play with, his bowl, collar etc.. and his special dog that he used to grab to play with and I lose it. He used to talk to me - he would say something that sounded like "I love you" and I never got it on tape.. How he would play with his sister - I never got that on tape either because I thought I would have more time.. And then I feel guilty that I wasn't holding him - I should have been holding him..

I love Maizee, but Winston was my special puppy - I literally carried him for 6 months LOL... He was a mama's boy to be sure - wasn't very affectionate, but loved his couch, and almost seemed to be half human..

The hole his passing has left in my heart seems so insurmountable right now that I can't even wonder how I am going to get past this :-(..

I will continue giving Maizee loves and hugs. I take her for more walks now, and take her just about everywhere with me (she doesn't like to be outside alone).. We played fetch outside today and she seemed to enjoy that and seems to love being around all of us. She still eats - just seems to be more bereft during the day.. 

I'm taking Winston's crate down this weekend - god knows how I am going to handle that one..


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is a very sad story, with the ray of light being that you were strong enough not to let your dog suffer on and on in a way he couldnt understand. I deeply feel you kept good faith with your dog, although now you have the enormous task of working through the loss. Maybe you could do something new with Maizie- like sigh up for Rally I ir get her canine good citizen with her- something bonding that puts her mind to work?


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

When we loss Sunny, KC our dog loving cat was very depressed. He was very close to her and he greived for a awhile. I would think you puppy would be even closer. When you begin to heal she will too. They are so sensitive and when she senses that you are recovering she will begin to recover with you. Just love her, you can help each other through this time.

My deepest condolences in your time of grief.

v


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Winston. I'm sure dogs grieve the loss of a pack member, just like for people it will take time. Give yourselves the time you need, it's never easy.


----------



## russ&jo(UK) (Jan 28, 2009)

Such a sad story.. I m really sorry for your loss.. As alot of others have said Maizee is greiving, just like you. Remember you have each other help her through it and she will help you all dogs are fantastic at things like that. Keep Winston close in your heart and nothing can take those memories away from you...


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Your story is breaking my heart. You picture is, well, there are no words except it is beautiful. I remember when we lost our Petey and we still had his son Beau. Beau was so depressed. We would find him in our bedroom on the chair that Petey slept in. Sometimes he would be in there in the dark all by himself. We took him with us everywhere. We were are so deeply grieving. We got Emmy 3 months later and it made a HUGE difference in Beau's life. We lost our precious Beau in January and Emmy went through the same mourning process. We were offered our new boy Gambler by our breeder and Emmy has gotten back her smile.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I feel for you, sorry for you're loss!

When my little Charlie passed, Jack was very upset for a few weeks, he wouldn't eat sometimes, didn't want to go outside, didn't want his favorite treats.

It didn't help that Chloe came along so fast, he loved her but still grieved!


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

ugh - the knot in my stomach - 

I just went through these 6 mo's ago - I HAD to get another dog - I couldn't take the loss of G AND feeling bad for Floyd all at once - I didn't think I was ready for another pup and felt guilty - but I did it for Floyd - and WOW did it help him AND me - 

If you can't get another dog - I would say lots of hugs and kisses.....


----------



## winstonandmaizeesmommy (Feb 8, 2007)

*I think my dog is depressed/our our dog died*

Thanks so much for everyone's good thoughts.. 

We took Winston's crate down today . I collected all of his hair that was on the floor to add to what I already have.

Yesterday we went to a pet store that had a German Shepherd Rescue outside showing off their dogs. There were a couple that were really cute - very fuzzy and loving - one of them just plopped down on my lap. It took the pain away for a few minutes, but when I got to the car, I realized that I just can't do another dog right now... Winston was one of those rare couch potatoe goldens and I can't deal with a high energy dog right now..


----------

